# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  3fakom debloquage dial zte TACTIL MESSAG orange

## MARYOMA

3afakom code debloquage dial TACTIL MESSAG zte orange
imei : 356353040459425

----------


## mohamed73

> 3afakom code debloquage dial TACTIL MESSAG zte orange
> imei : 356353040459425

 ماهو نوع الهاتف

----------


## gsm_mogador

ماهو نوع الهاتف

----------


## MARYOMA

Tactile messag blanc gc
p671a80
imei 356353040459425
barak lah o fikom

----------


## mohamed73

> tactile messag blanc gc
> p671a80
> imei 356353040459425
> barak lah o fikom

 هداالنوع غير مدعوم بالايمي

----------

